# Generator Stops Generating



## DaveGibson (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi all. I have a Chinese made generic 10 KW Yanmar powered diesel generator. It runs fine, but after anywhere from a few minutes to a few hours, it stops generating electricity. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined, but didn't know where to start. I called every generator repair place in the county, but no one is interested in tackling this problem.

I thought it might be heat related, so I removed all of the sound deadening panels on the unit, but it made no difference.

Can anyone point me in the right direction here? Thanks for any help and suggestions, in advance.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

You have a connection that is opening up when under load. Finding such is not to difficult if you have a good understanding of how to use a Volt/ohm meter. If you have a print split the system in half, if you have whats required at the half way point the issue is down stream, if not it's up stream. The half way point your looking for w/your problem is at the exciter stator, or brush set whichever system your set uses. Is this a self excited machine or is it a PMG machine?


----------



## DaveGibson (Aug 30, 2015)

Umm... thanks KRE. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined, meaning that I can tune up my '56 Thunderbird, and used my volt meter when rebuilding my boat. But what?  LOL!

Sorry, but I don't understand the difference between a self excited machine and a PMG. I just turn the key, it starts, and generates electricity for a short time.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

A self excited machine operates as a closed loop, which most small units operate this way. They derive their excitation power from the output power. A PMG machine has a independent power source for the voltage regulator so not transients get introduced into the output voltage. Is your machine brush-less or does it have brush's ?


----------



## DaveGibson (Aug 30, 2015)

Man, I have no idea. What can I look for? I'm not afraid to take something apart. The nervous part is putting it back together. Maybe I'll just disassemble things and see what's replaceable.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

If you Can post photos of the unit, we can start that way. Or you can email them to me, but I need to see what we are working on. I know industrial units (30kw an up) very well but on the smaller ones I need to see what we are talking about.


----------



## DaveGibson (Aug 30, 2015)

*Photo*

Here is a pic of the generator. It has no make on it, but last year I was able to track it down as being Chinese made. I bought it from a Brit who shipped it to his boat in Georgia. When I bought it, it had no hours on it. Now, it has maybe a dozen. It runs great, but just stop making electricity.

I don't know if it is brushless or not. Maybe I should just start taking it apart to see what's in there.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Open it up so I can see the alternator. From what I see so far the controls and main breaker appear to be European, which is a good thing. It says 50 hertz which is euro freq but it can be turned to 60hertz easily.


----------

